# Cider - Where Do I Start



## davidd (13/4/11)

Hi all,

I want try making my own cider, i have read lots of forums and websites (perhaps too many) as now I am perhaps more confused that when I started.. Can someone point me in the direction on a newbies guide, a good first recipie, a good starting point.... As I'm drowning in information

thanks


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/4/11)

Hi Davidd,

The simplest way to begin is to get hold of 20 litres of *preservative free* apple juice (from your supermarket) and some cider yeast if your LHBS stocks it, otherwise use a white wine or champagne yest (for a dry style cider). Simply add your juice to the fermenter and throw in the yeast. Try and keep your fermenting temps around 18degC.

This is a very basic cider (I did one recently), from there you can experiment away.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Brewing_Brad (13/4/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> This is a very basic cider (I did one recently), from there you can experiment away.
> 
> Cheers SJ



+1 I've made some very tasty ciders this way. It's cheap, easy and gives you a great starting point for experimentation.


----------



## manticle (13/4/11)

Davidd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want try making my own cider, i have read lots of forums and websites (perhaps too many) as now I am perhaps more confused that when I started.. Can someone point me in the direction on a newbies guide, a good first recipie, a good starting point.... As I'm drowning in information
> 
> thanks



There's loads of ways. Supra-Jim's method is the easiest brew one could possibly make (easier than basic KK). I would recommend a different blend of juices to increase flavour.

There's a thread discussing various yeast types etc here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32364

Go here for various tips which including growing and pressing (ie more technical aspects): http://www.cider.org.uk/content2.htm


----------



## seamad (13/4/11)

I've used both juice and the blackrock kit. Plain juice with cider yeast best, very dry. If you want a little sweetness like commercial ciders try 20-30 % pear juice

cheers
sean


----------



## davidd (13/4/11)

thanks for the advice,

so i need a fermenter and an airlock... do I need a hydrometer?

how long would you say I need to leave it ferment

then bottle it... then leave it for 2 - 3 months ???

forums like this are great for the beginner, thanks for your advice guys


----------



## manticle (13/4/11)

OK that basic.

Yes you will need:

Fermenting vessel
Hydrometer
Bottles (clean)
Caps for bottles
A way of capping the bottles (bottle capper) unless using PET bottles and screw caps.

Pour juice into fermenter
Take gravity reading of juice using hydrometer and record.
Add yeast
Close lid or wrap some glad wrap around the opening, fixing in place with the rubber O-ring from the lid. This means you can forget the airlock.
Try and keep coolish (around 16-18 degrees) and constant.
After a couple of weeks, take another gravity reading. If using only juice it will drop very low - 1000 is likely depending on your yeast type.
Make sure you get this reading a few days in a row (3 is good but no harm will come leaving a few days more). If the reading is too high, wait longer, if it drops further, wait longer.

If you can, once you hit this number place the whole thing in the fridge for a week.
Calculate the amount of sugar you need for the amount of fizz you want and add to the fermenter (dissolved in some boiled water) or add to individual bottles.
Bottle and leave a few weeks to carbonate.


----------

